# Silver Lab Question



## Pig_Sticker4 (Aug 23, 2014)

I am interested in getting a pup to be a retriever. I haven't seen too many silver lab retrievers out there. I know desire has a lot to do with a dog being a retriever, but I'm just curious to know if there is a reason for that or if I'm just unaware of silver retrievers.

Thanks


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Labrador Retriever as a breed has 3 colors recognized by AKC - black, chocolate, and yellow. Silver Labs are a color from an inferior color trait.

Over the years, Americans have bred labs with poor regard for lineage/ quality breeding. As such, labs are generally bigger than they are supposed to be and sometimes colors they aren't supposed to be.

It's not that a 100lb silver can't be a good dog, but per breed standard there shouldn't be any 100lb silvers.

If you respect the breed, get a proper lab. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TX35GTR (Jan 15, 2015)

I was ignorant and bought a black lab from a silver breeder. Big mistake. Ended up with a genetic mutation of a dog which is a real live midget lab. Think corgee/labrador. Also the breeder turned out to be shady as they come as well. Also learned AKC isnt worth the paper they print their pedigrees on. Oh well, ended up with a great house pet the wife loves. If you were wondering who the breeeder was watch out for Drakes Kennels in Montgomery TX. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I'm very old school. Much prefer black but have owned several great yellows. Check the national champion registers, dominated by black, some yellow. Last I checked there was only one or two chocolate. That ought to tell you something. Indiscriminate breeding for color has been dumming down the Lab gene pool for decades.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I agree on black vs chocolate. Seen some amazing yellow labs, I owned a female black who could find a dove in 4â€™ high hay pasture around 9 months old (was hit by a car when I was at work . ) and a chocolate male who (could of been from previous owners) but was next tonworthless. 
I have also been on the silver lab bandwagon and although I read extensively into both sides of the arguement and agree with points on both, I would still like to see the hunting pedigree background before purchasing. My female was AKC with champion blood lines on both sides. 
If the silver dealer you purchase from can show trial titles, field titles or other proven hunting titles/ real hunting experience then it may be good. If not then like stated above stick with what others have stated and get what you pay for. Not in color but in pedigree.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

They ought to be decent retrievers, that Weimaraner blood theyâ€™ve got shouldnâ€™t really hold them back, theyâ€™ll pick up birds too...


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

dwilliams35 said:


> They ought to be decent retrievers, that Weimaraner blood theyâ€™ve got shouldnâ€™t really hold them back, theyâ€™ll pick up birds too...


Lmao! Starting to open cans of worms on the breed line! Iâ€™m not going to argue any on silver lab blood lines because I HAVE NO CLUE as far as accuracy of them.
Anyone from Silver star labs on the board? They have great write ups on their blood lines and history. So could draw out the popcorn!!


----------



## TX35GTR (Jan 15, 2015)

Bloodlines dont mean a darn thing if the genetics are flawed. My 1.5' tall black lab has plenty of field trials, master hunters, etc in his blood lines... He's smart as a whip but his undercarriage gets wet in a hard rain if ya know what i mean. This is him sitting in the back of the ranger for reference. Stick with the main 3 and you'll be better off in my opinion.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

all i can tell you is my silver lab was reliably fetching a tennis ball at 9 weeks old, blew my wife's mind. just be aware that they are more susceptible to skin problems/allergies.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

^the Schnauzer I grew up with fetched tennis balls too....


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I own a Chesapeake so I don't mind stirring the pot. https://notosilverlabs.wordpress.co...-gene-in-labrador-retrievers-health-problems/


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That ought to tell you something. Indiscriminate breeding for color has been dumming down the Lab gene pool for decades.


Spot on.

A silver "lab" is a product of dogs being bread for color. That. Is. It.

The breeders dont care about how well it performs in the field, in your house, with your kids, at field trials, or about AKC traits. They are solving for, color. I am sure you can teach one to retrieve, but that still dont mean its Labrador


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

If you're dead set on a silver check out Timber Ghost retrievers. Heard good things. 

If your focus is mainly on hunting I'd go black or a good ol' yella dog. Although...smartest lab I've ever seen was a stocky chocolate male but he was the exception to the other plain dumb chocolates I've been around.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Just going to leave this here..


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Again, I am not for or against the silvers and personally I would go with a black or yellow. BUT if you mix a chocolate and a black, then isn't there a possibility that some of the dogs would have a different color other then straight black or brown? Just like a yellow lab can have different variations in their color. 
So if 2 AKC top world class hunting dogs are bred together and the color that comes out has a different "tone" to it, then why does that make it a bad dog?

the individual breeders who are breeding 2 dogs that came out more "silver" to try and keep that color pattern, what makes that a bad dog? given that both parents are "top rated pedigree, gene...." the color makes bad? 

I am NO EXPERT on this and only asking for my own individual knowledge. I don't breed dogs and the only knowledge I have on silvers is what I have read online from the kennels selling them and then a few other places that give both mixed reviews. That is why I am not saying good or bad for them or against.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

DR_Smith said:


> Again, I am not for or against the silvers and personally I would go with a black or yellow. BUT if you mix a chocolate and a black, then isn't there a possibility that some of the dogs would have a different color other then straight black or brown? Just like a yellow lab can have different variations in their color.
> So if 2 AKC top world class hunting dogs are bred together and the color that comes out has a different "tone" to it, then why does that make it a bad dog?
> 
> the individual breeders who are breeding 2 dogs that came out more "silver" to try and keep that color pattern, what makes that a bad dog? given that both parents are "top rated pedigree, gene...." the color makes bad?
> ...


This article posted above explains a lot.
http://notosilverlabs.wordpress.com...alth-problems/


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

A great tutorial for understanding Lab color: https://www.thelabradorsite.com/labrador-colour/

Of note is the total absence of so-called silver dogs.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

DR_Smith said:


> Again, I am not for or against the silvers and personally I would go with a black or yellow. BUT if you mix a chocolate and a black, then isn't there a possibility that some of the dogs would have a different color other then straight black or brown? Just like a yellow lab can have different variations in their color.
> So if 2 AKC top world class hunting dogs are bred together and the color that comes out has a different "tone" to it, then why does that make it a bad dog?
> 
> the individual breeders who are breeding 2 dogs that came out more "silver" to try and keep that color pattern, what makes that a bad dog? given that both parents are "top rated pedigree, gene...." the color makes bad?
> ...


a RESPONSIBLE breeder does things to be true to the breed and breeds not based solely off "world class" parents but will research dominant genes, etc. with effort to strongly avoid emergence of recessive traits.
Truth be told, if a silver is born it should be put down as it is in actuality not showing proper breed characteristics or traits.

I'll add if you are really dedicated to getting a good dog, inquire about all the certificates a proper breeder will have for both the stud and ***** dog. If a breeder hasn't taken time to validate the health of mommy and daddy then you might question their program.

The knucklehead below came from www.texaspridelabradors.com Cash is the dad, Bonnie is his mom.

Regarding what the breeders of silvers say about Silvers......they are selling them. Don't believe everything a sales guy says.

there is alot more to being a responsible breeder than getting 2 "really good", registered pooches together and having a litter.

Research Labrador breed standard and you'll learn many things. Amazingly, Labs aren't supposed to be 100 lbs and 4 feet tall either.....proper English labs are much shorter, much stockier, and blocky than American Labs. That's because Americans got all carried away breeding poorly and allowed the breed to stray.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

AKC recognizes Silver and Fox Red as colors for the Lab. As I read it , they do so as the Silver can be gotten in the mating of Chocolates and the Red Fox is the ORIGINAL yellow lab that has been bred down to the current yellow strictly for customer preference. So , it looks like a lot of ambiguties in this discussion.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

older 37 said:


> AKC recognizes Silver and Fox Red as colors for the Lab. As I read it , they do so as the Silver can be gotten in the mating of Chocolates and the Red Fox is the ORIGINAL yellow lab that has been bred down to the current yellow strictly for customer preference. So , it looks like a lot of ambiguties in this discussion.


Fox reds are registered as yellow labs by the AKC. I have had 3 of them and all met the breed standard. I wasn't aware that silvers were recognized by the AKC.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Fox reds are registered as yellow labs by the AKC. I have had 3 of them and all met the breed standard. I wasn't aware that silvers were recognized by the AKC.


Then it could be that Silvers are registered as Chocolate. I don't know.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just noticed in the Hunts/Hunting Gear section on this board is an ad for AKC registered Silver pups.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

older 37 said:


> AKC recognizes Silver as colors for the Lab.


If you are trying to resister it as a mongrel.

These are designer dogs. They aren't being breed to help the breed but to profit from a fad. And that fad doesn't care about health of the dog or the breed, much less its traits as a retriever. It only cares about color and cash.

You can get amazing dogs with no pedigree and vice versa. But if you want to buy a mongrel dog, just make sure you are paying mongrel prices.

I would suggest rescuing a dog from a shelter...

http://www.txlabrescue.org/#xl_xr_page_index

http://lsawl.org/labs-for-adoption


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Why would you call it a mongrel when it will have the same body (AKC) showing it to be registered. As I said what people call Red Fox is the original color of what is now called the yellow so using the same logic would you call the pale yellows mongrels? After all it's just color genes that are different. Almost sounds snobbish . JMO as I don't own one. The same source said that the 90/100 lb Labs are much heavier than the "old" labs and were bred for size because Americans liked bigger dogs. Like I said very cloudy.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

batmaninja said:


> These are designer dogs. They aren't being breed to help the breed but to profit from a fad. And that fad doesn't care about health of the dog or the breed, much less its traits as a retriever. It only cares about color and cash.
> 
> You can get amazing dogs with no pedigree and vice versa. But if you want to buy a mongrel dog, just make sure you are paying mongrel prices.


If you are lucky enough to get a liter of Silvers that are registered by AKC, more than likely they will be registered as Chocolates. I agree 1000% that the only reason this Silver Lab fad is being perpetuated is strictly color. I am not saying that there may be an oddball turn out to be a decent hunting dog, but I highly doubt it.

Also, you will be paying at least 4 figures for a Silver. So much for mongrel pricing.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

MWP said:


> If you are lucky enough to get a liter of Silvers that are registered by AKC, more than likely they will be registered as Chocolates. I agree 1000% that the only reason this Silver Lab fad is being perpetuated is strictly color. I am not saying that there may be an oddball turn out to be a decent hunting dog, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> Also, you will be paying at least 4 figures for a Silver. So much for mongrel pricing.


I don't own a Lab but I still don't understand why the color would keep it from being a good hunter. If it's registered as a Chocolate , wouldn't it have the same hunting abilities? If the size specialized breeding didn't hurt the breed why would the color?


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Black labs matter


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

older 37 said:


> I don't own a Lab but I still don't understand why the color would keep it from being a good hunter. If it's registered as a Chocolate , wouldn't it have the same hunting abilities? If the size specialized breeding didn't hurt the breed why would the color?


Oh, it prob would be a good hunter, and it might have skin issues, allergies, and a host of other issues that breeding dogs that throw recessive traits.

Why take the risk?
Why pay people for practicing bad, poor ethics in breeding?
Why not do something positive for a great breed of dog?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

mrsh978 said:


> Black labs matter


Did he fetch that turkey or point it?


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Thatâ€™s a pretty dog Spots! 

I guess I shouldnâ€™t start another thread on â€œgolden doodle / ladradoodleâ€!!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

older 37 said:


> I don't own a Lab but I still don't understand why the color would keep it from being a good hunter. If it's registered as a Chocolate , wouldn't it have the same hunting abilities? If the size specialized breeding didn't hurt the breed why would the color?


. Whether it has hurt the breed is VERY arguable. Just look into the history of â€œsilver labsâ€ a bit, itâ€™s pretty dang shady.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

She simply supervised the whole process - from the call to the picture taking. She has zero interest in yard birds... now a duck doesn't have that luxury - that's her ball of wax


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mrsh978 said:


> She simply supervised the whole process - from the call to the picture taking. She has zero interest in yard birds... now a duck doesn't have that luxury - that's her ball of wax


Did she help spread the deer corn in the decoys?


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> did she help spread the deer corn in the decoys?


thats what i was thinking. Just because you feed the pigs around the ponds dosn't make it ok to jump shoot the ponds.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice to hear from the Jr GWs- on days I don't hunt deer , I feed areas for deer on way to pond. Or , I hunt deer in am and go pond hopping after deer hunting. Peanut gallery ....


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

older 37 said:


> I don't own a Lab but I still don't understand why the color would keep it from being a good hunter. If it's registered as a Chocolate , wouldn't it have the same hunting abilities? If the size specialized breeding didn't hurt the breed why would the color?


It's because most Silver liters aren't bred for being good hunters, they are bred for being Silver. Way too much risk for spending a grand on a possible dud.

I'll take my chances with a black or yellow with a proven pedigree.


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

mrsh978 said:


> Nice to hear from the Jr GWs- on days I don't hunt deer , I feed areas for deer on way to pond. Or , I hunt deer in am and go pond hopping after deer hunting. Peanut gallery ....


Thats what i would say to if i was baiting some ponds.....


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the bad guys ruining the breed, we bought a charcoal lab early this year. Why? Because that's what we wanted. We have an 8 year old chocolate lab that I wanted to have some of her traits passed on to the new pup before she got too old. After having her around for better than 6 months she doesn't seem any different than our other lab. Has a whole lot of puppy in her but if you work with her she learns.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Navi said:


> Why? Because that's what we wanted.


Please dont take this personal, just curious.

Why did yall want a charcoal, versus the others?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

batmaninja said:


> Please dont take this personal, just curious.
> 
> Why did yall want a charcoal, versus the others?


No worries, this is the internet I try not to take anything personal :brew2:

Our reason was much the same as you've stated earlier, it's just the color we wanted. My dogs are family dogs that occasionally get to chase a dove now and then and far from being strictly a hunting companion. I've seen the silvers and charcoals for years and always thought they were good looking pups. I've researched them and seen the complaints of them not being "true labs" and being crossbreeds etc. Pick just about any breed and research it and you will find similar complaints from people about what makes the breed what it is and how it can't be pure if it has this or that. That all may be true for all I know, but my major concern is how the dog will act with my family. We have no intentions of breeding her and turning her into a production line like many lab owners do regardless of their color. In the past we've had a yellow and the current chocolate, they both were great family dogs, I have little doubt this one will be any different than the previous couch potatoes.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Duckboys42 said:


> Thats what i would say to if i was baiting some ponds.....


Ok Delbert. When you have 32,000 acres , 9 miles of rio grande, 27 ponds , 15 acre lake - I really need to waste corn to feed ducks . But your accurate - lead shot , live decoys , unplugged gun and I shoot them at night so baiting greatly enhances my bag limit .


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Navi said:


> it's just the color we wanted. My dogs are family dogs that occasionally get to chase a dove now and then and far from being strictly a hunting companion.


That's cool. I really like the way they look too. However, I would not trust one if I was buying it to hunt. It's a roll of the dice just getting a puppy with a legit pedigree to be a good duck dog much less one that was bred just to be a certain color.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

mrsh978 said:


> Ok Delbert. When you have 32,000 acres , 9 miles of rio grande, 27 ponds , 15 acre lake - I really need to waste corn to feed ducks . But your accurate - lead shot , live decoys , unplugged gun and I shoot them at night so baiting greatly enhances my bag limit .


Let me guess, and you have a suppressor so as not to spook the other ducks.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been ratted out ......


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Man! Good thing you weren't looking to buy a puttbull...you dodged a bullet!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

mrsh978 said:


> Ok Delbert. When you have 32,000 acres , 9 miles of rio grande, 27 ponds , 15 acre lake - I really need to waste corn to feed ducks . But your accurate - lead shot , live decoys , unplugged gun and I shoot them at night so baiting greatly enhances my bag limit .


OVER THE LIMIT too!! Lmao!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Actually I had Bigfoot as a guest that day !


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Did you hunt with a silver lab?


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Na , I'm a very loyal , prejudiced black llab owner .... but I am considering the silencer idea tho ....imagine the possibilities ! ( heavy fines , handcuffs , prison ....)


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Her other talents ....at early age


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

mrsh978 said:


> Her other talents ....at early age


Is another talent defying gravity?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

They kinda look like Weimehiemers to me


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

dk2429 said:


> They kinda look like Weimehiemers to me


That's probably because it is most of their DNA.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

MWP said:


> That's probably because it is most of their DNA.


HAHAHA, this thread has gone to pot.


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

I am the one who has the Silver Labs for sale in the classifieds as someone mentioned earlier in the post. I can tell you that I have owned every color red, yellow, black, chocolate and now silver male and charcoal female.

Yes the original Labradors were mainly black but always threw off other colors as well, those other colors (reds, yellows chocolates) weren't at the time considered good. It wasn't till long down the line that they started to become recognized with the same qualities as the blacks. They basically came from small water dogs bred with newfoundlands to create the St. John's Water Dog or Lessor Newfoundland. 

Everyone could sit here and argue good and bad, pure bred not pure bred. Silvers are not what has happened from being cross bred from all the research I have done. All labs have genes, essentially there is a dilute gene that can happen in a Labs genes. A black lab with a dilute gene creates a charcoal lab, a chocolate lab with a dilute gene creates a silver lab and a yellow lab with a dilute gene creates the champagne color. AKC does recognize silvers, charcoals and champagne, they are just registered under the original color they are diluted from. Silver=Chocolate, Charcoal=Black, Champagne=Yellow. There is lots of controversy on the silvers no doubt, those that are stuck in their ways and views will never be open to new colors because they have it in their mind that no color can be as good as the original.

I can tell you that I have dealt with the same mind frame every place I have listed my pups for sell, there is always someone that wants to argue about it including on 2coolfishing. The way I see it, I have owned every color lab now and I can't see a difference in any of them. I have always gotten my pups from quality lines as I do research on the family line because ANY color can have the issues with hips, eyes, ears, skin, allergies and so on. I have had dogs from field trail champion lines up and down both sides of the family line, didn't make them any better or any easier to train than my labs with no champion bloodline. Everyone has their preferences, I do myself but try to be open minded about things. I chose my Silver and Charcoal labs because I love the colors, they have the drive and temperaments of the best hunting dogs out there but I don't hunt them as I gave up bird hunting. Both of my dogs come from backgrounds with lots of hunters but no championships or field trials, just people who liked the color who trained their silver labs for hunting. 

To the original poster, take your time and chose the Labrador you feel is right for you and your family. No matter what color you choose to go with, do your homework and research on family lines, the breeder etc. Ask for references from past buyers or find people that have bought puppies from that breeder, to find out if they have had any problems with the dog or breeder. I hope this helps!

Stephen


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/show_contents.php?page=silver+labradors

It is the opinion of the Labrador Retriever Club, Inc., the AKC parent club for the breed, that a silver Labrador is not a purebred Labrador retriever. The pet owning public is being duped into believing that animals with this dilute coat color are desirable, purebred and rare and, therefore, warrant special notoriety or a premium purchase price.

Over the past few years a limited number of breeders have advertised and sold dogs they represent to be purebred Labrador Retrievers with a dilute or gray coat colorâ€"hence the term â€œsilver labs.â€ The AKC has accepted some of these â€œsilver labsâ€ for registration. Apparently, the rationale for this decision is that the silver coat color is a shade of chocolate. Interestingly, the original breeders of â€œsilverâ€ Labradors were also involved in the Weimaraner breed.

Although we cannot conclusively prove that the silver Labrador is a product of crossbreeding the Weimaraner to a Labrador, *there is good evidence in scientific literature indicating that the Labrador has never been identified as carrying the dilute gene dd. The Weimaraner is the only known breed in which the universality of dd is a characteristic.*

From the website for Vetgen:

The D locus is the primary locus associated with diluted pigment, which results in coats that would otherwise be black or brown instead showing up as gray or blue, in the case of black, and pale brown in the case of brown. The melanophilin gene has recently been shown to be responsible, but not all of the dilute causing mutations have been identified yet.

Recognized coat colors for purebred Labradors are black, yellow and chocolate. No shadings of coat color are recognized for black or chocolate Labradors in either the Labrador Standard or the current research into genetic coat colors. The shadings recognized in yellow Labrador Retrievers do not depend on the presence of the dilute gene dd, but are modifiers acting on the ee gene. The identified coat color genes in the Labrador include:

A

B

C

D

E

g

in

s

i

|

|

|

|

|

a

b

c

e

t

The omission of â€œd,â€ and thus the impossibility of a dd dilute gene resulting from a pure Labrador breeding, is certainly persuasive evidence that the silver Labrador is not a purebred.

It's a bit of a problem when it comes to breeding because recessive traits, such as [recessives] and dilution, can remain hidden in lines for many generations, then suddenly crop up when a dog carrying the trait is bred to another with it (if the gene is very rare in the breed then it can be a long time until this happens, if it ever does). This is why breedings sometimes throw complete surprises, like silver (blue) Labrador puppies in a breed, which, to all intents and purposes, contains no silver at all. That one lone recessive silver gene (d, on the D locus) has been passed down from generation to generation, completely unknown to the breeders, until finally it's met another one. It might have come from a cross-breeding with another breed many years ago, which doesn't show up on the pedigrees and no longer has any effect on the look of the dog (so all the dogs in the line look exactly like normal Labradors, not a crossbred), but they still carry one gene left over from the cross-breeding). Such rare recessive traits can be impossible to eradicate from a breed, simply because you can't tell which dogs carry them. However, in recent years, genetic testing has helped to identify the carriers


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sounds like a bunch of snobs to me. The labs you guys are so eager to protect were themselves BRED for larger size to fit the American perception so what makes them so pure and a Silver not , if both are "bred" characteristics?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with mutts, but if you are breeding registered dogs .......
Isn't there some reason for the conformation standards?

The gentle, intelligent and family-friendly Labrador Retriever from Canada continues to be the most popular breed in the United States, according to AKC registration statistics. This versatile hunting breed comes in three colors - yellow, black and chocolate - and because of their desire to please their master they excel as guide dogs for the blind, as part of search-and-rescue teams or in narcotics detection with law enforcement.

*Personality:* Friendly and outgoing, Labs play well with others
*Energy Level:* Very Active; Labs are high-spirited and not afraid to show it
*Good with Children:* Yes
*Good with other Dogs:* With Supervision
*Shedding: *Seasonal
*Grooming:* Occasional
*Trainability: *Eager To Please
*Height: *22.5-24.5 inches (male), 21.5-23.5 inches (female)
*Weight:* 65-80 pounds (male), 55-70 pounds (female)
*Life Expectancy:* 10-12 years
*Barking Level: *Barks When Necessary


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

older 37 said:


> Sounds like a bunch of snobs to me. The labs you guys are so eager to protect were themselves BRED for larger size to fit the American perception so what makes them so pure and a Silver not , if both are "bred" characteristics?


 This is still the breed standard; 100lb labs are an aberration that is also outside the standard, and are similarly frowned upon by the LRC and AKC.

â€œdogs 65 to 80 pounds; *****es 55 to 70 pounds. â€œ. That â€œAmerican perceptionâ€ never changed any of that, and in actuality it never changed the dogs to speak of either. Go to competition events, either field or show, and the monsters just arenâ€™t there.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Enough about that. Can we get back to the Black lab that helps spread apple flavored deer corn around the ponds so the owner can go back at night with an unplugged suppressed shotgun and shoot over his limit of ducks with lead shot. and sell them to the migrants across the river,:rotfl:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Duckchasr said:


> Enough about that. Can we get back to the Black lab that helps spread apple flavored deer corn around the ponds so the owner can go back at night with an unplugged suppressed shotgun and shoot over his limit of ducks with lead shot. and sell them to the migrants across the river,:rotfl:


depends on how much he weighs.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Y'all forgot to include the spotlight when using supressed, unplugged , leadshot over baited waters


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Hopefully still on topic. I have read a hundred times on here about how important the breeder is, only in the past few years did I realize how true that is.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

mrsh978 said:


> Y'all forgot to include the spotlight when using supressed, unplugged , leadshot over baited waters


I though you used night vision goggles so you don't spook em. I saw this pic on facenook and thought about this thread.:smile: Come on dad we gotta go check them corned ponds.lol Oh and to the OP sorry man. Good luck in finding a true gundog.:shamrock:


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Never thought about night vision ......I could cut back on corn usage ...

Love that pic above


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Duckchasr said:


> I though you used night vision goggles so you don't spook em. I saw this pic on facenook and thought about this thread.:smile: Come on dad we gotta go check them corned ponds.lol Oh and to the OP sorry man. Good luck in finding a true gundog.:shamrock:


That's a really great picture; Love it.

I could never get my Lab to do that since I beat his *** one time for gnawing on the stock of one of my shotguns 

TH


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/show_contents.php?page=silver+labradors
> 
> It is the opinion of the Labrador Retriever Club, Inc., the AKC parent club for the breed, that a silver Labrador is not a purebred Labrador retriever. The pet owning public is being duped into believing that animals with this dilute coat color are desirable, purebred and rare and, therefore, warrant special notoriety or a premium purchase price.
> 
> ...


X2 DW35!

If you are breeding silver mutts avoid the seller like the plague. He is nothing more than a puppy mill breeder!!!


----------

